# samba shares no longer work with hostname, only IP address



## .M. (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi, can anyone shed some light on this one? Completely stumped...

Without touching samba config on my MacBookPro I can no longer connect to Samba shares using hostname but can connect using IP addresses. 

Not clear what has changed. I connect my MBP running 10.4.11 to Samba 3 shares on a Debian server. Without touching the config of any services I stopped being able to connect to the Debian server yesterday via samba but could still ssh. 

All my saved addresses I've used (for years) in 'Go to Server' look like this

i.e. smb://<user><hostname>/<share>

but have stopped working in Finder ("Error -36") and on the cmd line ("mount_smbfs: negotiate phase failed: syserr = Host is down". The hostname is not down and is reachable via ping, ssh etc.

I downloaded the latest Apple Security Update. No improvement.

I installed Dave and retried to Go to Server. Error is "POSIX error: Host is down"

I tried configuring samba on the server to use unencrypted passwords and applied this Apple KB change to my MBP (only reference to error -36 I could fine). Reset KeyChain. No improvement.
http://support.apple.com/kb/TS1564


I reversed back to using encrypted passwords. Reset KeyChain again.

I then discover that this syntax works

smb://<user><host IP>/<share>

Any thoughts appreciated.

Cheers
   .M.


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 18, 2008)

"Go to server", so using Finder?

Could you try to connect to that smb share with Terminal? I can't use a GUI version at all to connect my smb on a SNAS, also for the error -36 (but different error in Console). But Terminal always works. At least for me.

If Terminal also doesn't work, what's the error you get there?
What do you see as full error in Console when trying the connection either method?


----------



## .M. (Sep 18, 2008)

>	 "Go to server", so using Finder?

Neither Finder or Terminal connect using hostname although both work with IP address.

Finder error: Error -36 ...

Terminal error: mount_smbfs: negotiate phase failed: syserr = Host is down

Console message: 

mount_cifs: mount_cifs failed: 
: Operation not permitted

>Could you try to connect to that smb share with Terminal? 

No. 

The plot thickens. I can't get Terminal to connect even with ID address. Waa?! So I can connect via Finder and IP address but no other means.

Console error:

2008-09-19 14:14:08.178 tss_check_cifs[369] timeout timer invalidated twice

Terminal error:

mount_smbfs: negotiate phase failed: syserr = Host is down


----------

